# عقار يساعد على تقليص أورام الرئة



## HappyButterfly (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اكتشف العلماء عقارا قد يمنح الأمل للمرضى الذين يعانون من سرطان الرئة القاتل.

تمكن العقار من إزالة الأورام السرطانية ذات الخلايا الصغيرة في الرئة بنسبة 50 في المئة من الفئران التي جرب عليها، كما شل قدرة الخلايا على مقاومة العلاج الكيماوي.

ويأمل فريق الباحثين من Imperial College London الآن بتجربة العقار على مرضى وصل الورم عندهم مراحل لا يمكن معها استئصاله بجراحة.

وسينشر الباحثون دراستهم في مجلة "أبحاث السرطان".

يذكر أن سرطان الرئة هو أحد أنواع السرطان القاتلة، ويعتبر نمط الخلايا الصغيرة الأكثر فتكا، حيث يبقى 3 في المئة من المرضى على قيد الحياة لفترة تبلغ السنوات الخمس.








وينتشر هذا النوع من السرطان بسرعة، لذلك لا تشكل العمليات الجراحية خيارا معقولا.

ويستطيع العلاج الكيماوي مقرونا بالعلاج بالأشعة تقليص حجم الأورام، ولكنها تعود للنمو بسرعة، وتكتسب مناعة ضد العلاج.

ويمتاز العقار الجاري الحديث عنه بقدرته على الحيلولة دون أن يلتصق هورمون النمو الذي يساعد الخلايا السرطانية على الانقسام ,ويكسبها مناعة، واسمه "FGF-2" ، ويقول الباحثون إنه سيكون بالإمكان تناول هذا العلاج على شكل قرص ، عوضا عن حقنه بالجسد.

وكان قد تم تطوير هذا العقار عام 1998بهدف منع الأوعية الدموية من التشكل حول الأورام.

تجارب إضافية


وقال الباحث، البروفيسور مايك سكي، إن هناك حاجة لتطوير وسائل علاجية جديدة لمرض السرطان.

وأضاف أن من المأمول أخذ هذا العلاج للتجارب الاكلينيكية العام القادم للتأكد من نجاعته في علاج سرطان الرئة عند البشر.

وقد جرب العقار على خلايا انتزعت من أورام سرطانية بشرية، وتمكن من وقف تكاثر الخلايا وشل دفاعاتها مما سهل قتلها بالعلاج الكيماوي.

وتبين من التجارب التي أجريت على الفئران أن العقار كان فعالا عند استعماله لوحده أو الى جانب العلاج الكيماوي.


المصدر موقع الbbc


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر لمجهودك يا ديدي

على المعلومة والخبر

الرب يباركك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى على مرورك الرائع كليمو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومهم ياديدى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*معلومه جديده وجميله*
*وامل جديد لناس كتير *
*ميرسي يا ديدي *​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع رااائع ومفيد جدا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد رااااائع يا ريت 
يكون فى حاجة زى كدة 
ربنا يشفى كل مريض
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (10 ديسمبر 2009)

خبر رائع جدا ديدى 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع و المعلومات 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف شكر عالمعلومات القيّمة أختي الغالية
الرب يبارك خدمتك...


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2009)

> إن هناك حاجة لتطوير وسائل علاجية جديدة لمرض السرطان


_ربنا يكمل_
_شكراا للموضوع _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## white rose (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم كتير

يا رب يكون في شفاء دائم لهيك امراض

يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 ديسمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك



ميرسى على المرور دكتور فكرى 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومهم ياديدى
> الرب يباركك​*



ميرسى على المرور مونيكا 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رااائع ومفيد جدا
> 
> الرب يباركك​*



ميرسى على المرور اخ النهيسى 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> بجد رااااائع يا ريت
> يكون فى حاجة زى كدة
> ربنا يشفى كل مريض
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ياريت يا مانا 
ميرسى على المرور 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *معلومه جديده وجميله*
> *وامل جديد لناس كتير *
> *ميرسي يا ديدي *​



ميرسى على المرور ميرو
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> خبر رائع جدا ديدى
> شكرا كتير على الموضوع و المعلومات
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



ميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا زيزا 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 ديسمبر 2009)

elias017 قال:


> ألف شكر عالمعلومات القيّمة أختي الغالية
> الرب يبارك خدمتك...



ميرسى على مرورك الجميل الساس 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 ديسمبر 2009)

SALVATION قال:


> _ربنا يكمل_
> _شكراا للموضوع _
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



امين 
ميرسى لك على المرور الرائع salvation 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 ديسمبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع مهم كتير
> 
> يا رب يكون في شفاء دائم لهيك امراض
> 
> يسلموا ايديك*



يارب امين
ميرسى لك كتير على المرور الرائع وايت
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## meraa (17 يناير 2011)

*معلومات قيمة ميرسى ليكى *​


----------

